# Hello from Sweden!



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

I just found this place (a friend of mine found it actually) and I thought it would be a great idea to sign up here!

Ok, so who am I and why am I here?

I'm Petra. I live in Sweden with my Canadian husband, Ben, and we've been married for 2 years (been together for almost 7). We can't have children (and don't really want them either) so we decided after 3 weeks together with a very charming Siamese cat that we've found the perfect breed for us. In 3.5 weeks two kittens will come and live with us, when they are 12 weeks old.

I've never had a pure bred cat before, neither has my husband. We both have grown up with all kinds of animals but haven't had any animals for many years and now we just felt we needed a few family members to keep ourselves occupied. Having pure bred cats is new, so I'll be snooping around this forum a bit to see if I can pick up a few ideas and tips. And if I can't find it or I'm just my normal confused self, I'll ask some questions. And of course, if you do have Siamese cats, don't hesitate to give me a few good hints here and there.

Be prepared to be presented with pictures of our kittens too.

The most silly thing is; that we haven't come up with a name of one of the kittens since we decided later that we'd take two instead of just one kitten from the litter. So the boy's name will be Sam and the girl's name we have no ideas for. Her breeding name is Rosé Pepper, but since Rose is my husbands ex wife's name, we can't call her Rose. So any suggestions for good names for a girl Siamese that's easy to pronounce both in Swedish (yeah I know, not many know Swedish and "bork bork" it out of the question) and English would be appreciated.

It's hard to tell Sam and his sister apart, they both look alike, so sorry if I only post one picture. It could be Sam or it could be the sister, even if Sam is a tad bigger than her already, it's hard to keep them apart right now. 



Clicking on the smaller image above will get you to the photo album with the pictures I took yesterday, when we visited the kittens at the breeders (some other animal pictures is at the beginning, so on page 2 is Sam and his siblings).

I think this will have to do as my first post on this forum. Thanks for reading this far and hope to "chat" with you soon!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Beautiful kitties, I love Siamese cats!  

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Thank you Rob!

I'll just settle right in. I'm used to forums, so I'll post here and there. You could call me a forum'o'holic.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

There was a (purebreed?) Siamese kitten at the shelter recently. Well - an "adolescent" I guess. I've never met one before - and they sure are "vocal"! Holy crap!

Cute, but I don't know if I could take it...


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I LOVE Siamese cats! I think they are the most beautiful!
It is nice to meet you! From one forumaholic to another! hehee :lol:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

What adorable kittens! Siamese is such a pretty breed. 
Welcome the forum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, hope to see more pictures as they grow. I have heard a Siamese cat "meow" once at a pet shop and their meows sound a bit different than that of another breed. It's cute but I haven't really heard it....


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Wow, what a heartfelt welcome! Thank you very much!! 

We'll be visiting our kittens in about 2 weeks again (I'm also wanting to meet the horses, they are such nice ones!) so more pictures will arrive shortly. Plus of course a million or so when they "come home".

I've never thought that the Siamese cat's are more loud than other cats. Maybe I'm a bit deaf?  I have heard stories though that some people actually thought they've heard them "speak words" that almost make sense. I guess we'll see what happens with our two rascals.

Here's a picture of the proud mother of the litter, she has such a great "face" in this pictures. She looks at me as "why are you taking pictures of me when I'm sitting on top of the fridge and hope that my owner forget to close the door?". 

Sorry for the large image:


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

HOW BEAUTIFUL IS SHE??? OH MY GAWD!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Petra and welcome to the Cat Forum. Post all the pictures you want, we'll just sit back and enjoy every one of them. :wink:

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome! Well, of course your kitties will say "real words!" Well....I know my male says Ma, not Meow, and sometimes if he talks fast enough, I have been known to claim he's trying to say Mama! He says "Hmmmm?" also. Now aren't those real words. I love my Siamese. Such loving and intelligent cats! And they make wonderful little "bed buddies" too. You're in for a happy time!


----------



## Willow Pendragon (May 18, 2004)

Oh, they're gorgeous!!!! I love all cats, but Siamese are my paws-down favorites. I've got 3 currently... down from 5.  My husband refers to them as the Siamese Mafia!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Great to see the forum back up again!

Glad to see some Siamese fans here. My friend tease me and say my kittens look like Dumbo the Elephant because of their big ears. She knows nothing!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Oriental Shorthair type cats are also favorites of mine!
They look alot like Siamese too. GORGEOUS!

Too bad I cant have one!


----------



## schroed3r (May 20, 2004)

Hej Petra 
Välkomen till Katt forums. I just joined here a few weeks ago, and i love it here. Alot of good information. Im sure you will love it here. On the subject of swedish cat names...I had a cat named Vilja and my friend in avesta has 2 named fluffy and blomma. Enjoy your stay!!

Schroeder


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

schroed3r said:


> Välkomen till Katt forums. I just joined here a few weeks ago, and i love it here.


Yes I like it here too... even if the forum at katter.nu isn't too bad either. But it seems more "serious" here and I like that!

Are you Swedish and if so, where in our lovely country do you live?


----------



## schroed3r (May 20, 2004)

Hi Petra,

I live in the USA, but i speak,read,write swedish quite well. I learned it from my grandparents. I have friends in stockholm, avesta, and malmo, so i stay in practice quite a bit. They say i sound funny because of my american accent, but what are you going to do. I have a grey and white kitty name ember, but i affectionately refer to her as Fuzzy. She is about 4 or 5 yrs old.


----------

